# supercharger or turbo-2006z



## fire74 (Dec 26, 2006)

THIS IS MY 2ND 350Z. LUV THE LOOKS, BUT NO H.P. SHOULD I SUPERCHARGE IT OR TURBO? BO FIRE74


----------



## socalzbone (May 28, 2004)

Im guessing the overwhelming repsonses that have come in reflect that most drivers are satisfied with the stock performance of the Z33, how much faster will a supercharger really make it? Its a great car off the lot imo, why mess with Nissan engineering, its amazing that its got 300hp on such a small chasis in the first place. Incidentally, ive heard the stillen supercharger is crap, and that the belts squeak over time, who wants to deal with that bs. I read on this site or some other site that Nissan themselves are working on a forced induction Z anyways, if I were going to ever try it, it would be one of those models.


----------



## fire74 (Dec 26, 2006)

socalzbone said:


> Im guessing the overwhelming repsonses that have come in reflect that most drivers are satisfied with the stock performance of the Z33, how much faster will a supercharger really make it? Its a great car off the lot imo, why mess with Nissan engineering, its amazing that its got 300hp on such a small chasis in the first place. Incidentally, ive heard the stillen supercharger is crap, and that the belts squeak over time, who wants to deal with that bs. I read on this site or some other site that Nissan themselves are working on a forced induction Z anyways, if I were going to ever try it, it would be one of those models.


 THANK U 4 YOUR TIME. FIFE 74.


----------



## fire74 (Dec 26, 2006)

THANK U VERY MUCH, ILL DO WHAT U SAY. FIRE74


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

That engine will probably make its appearance right about the same time as the GTR. Detuned of course so as not to steal the GTR's thunder. But imagine the crossover engine upgrades......


----------



## md350z (Sep 25, 2006)

If you want to do it I'd go turbo rather than SC. APS and Greddy make TT kits a lot of people choose.

I don't think I'm going to do either. If Nissan really does make a factory SC'd Z I might trade mine for that...the trade-in loss wouldn't be much different from turbo'ing a Z yourself.

If I had lots of excess money I'd do it but $10k isn't worth it right now.


----------



## fire74 (Dec 26, 2006)

thank u, an u r right. everything for a z cost more than for other autos why? fire74


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Because it's a decent performance car with proven potential. That's why Honda performance parts are so cheap, and why Supra and 300Z TT and Skyline and etc parts are so expensive.....


----------



## 89sentB (Aug 22, 2005)

if your really daring you could try a dualcharged setup with a s/c for lowend power and a turbo setup for high end power! and I'm sure if you don't want to go insane on power you could probly turbo most any car for 3K or less if your crafty and don't mind do reasearch. but performance is what you want if you don't like factory radio's why buy the upgraded factory option ?? IMO a used car is well a USED car so do what you want with it if the warranty is gone then you might aswell make it fun to drive otherwise your saying that if its not worth the money to hop up a 350 a very beautiful car then its not worth is to mod most any car !! atleast thats how it seems to me hell if I had the money I would buy a lamborgini murcialago and try to make a twin turbo kit for its v12 maybe even give it N20 anything is possible its just up to you how bad you want it ??


----------



## Nivo88SS (Mar 17, 2007)

turbo it, if you have good resources you can do a basic kit for maybe $4k.


----------

